

The Development of the C Language (Dennis Ritchie) - qwph
http://plan9.bell-labs.com/who/dmr/chist.html

======
wayne
Was interesting reading the reasoning behind the funky & vs. == precedence
rules. I.e. the requirement of parentheses when writing:

    
    
      if ((a&mask) == b)

